# Beagle help



## Mourne (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi I am new to the forums and would like some advice about Beagles as I will be looking to buy one during the next couple of months:

My partner and I live in a 2 bed flat in London, which is 2 minutes walk from a huge public park, along with woods and a nature reserve a little further away. I am self employed, so am flexible and my partner works half a day per week, ie the dog will be left alone for no more than 4 hours per week and for the first few months I can coordinate my work so she is never left alone.. We have a second home in the Northumberland countryside 5 minutes drive from the moors, and we typically go there for 2 weekends every month.

First question is: would our home environment be unfair for a beagle?

Subsequent questions are more specific and will be moot if we don't pass the the test posited by the first question.

How much exercise would a beagle require? Would 1 hour in the morning and 1 hour in the evening suffice (in addition to regular toilet breaks) or is more needed?

Can beagles be let off the leash in our public park? I understand that they are scent hounds and have read that they should not be let off the leash unless in a secure fenced area. Can they be trained to come back on command and if so are there any tips on how to achieve this?


Are there any other tips for general training? I grew up with border terriers but we haven't had any since our last terrier died 11 years ago and I have no experience with beagles.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

dont see why not if you make sure it goes out for wee's and stuff, and sounds like you both have the time.
and dont see why you cant let it off lead you will need training i know a few beagles that all go off lead,
i start with a long line when they go to far i stand on the end and call them back with treads and fuss. 
find a good training class as well 
beagles are lovely dogs i would have one any time
which part of london are you in if you are near muswell hill i would go to john uncles training school, well infact i do


----------



## Mourne (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks for the prompt response. We live in East London beside Victoria Park so Muswell Hill isn't that difficult a drive; it all depends which nights and what times the classes are.

Also could you let me know how much training classes typically cost?

thanks again


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

he does his in a course the first is £60 then goes down to £40 for the next course 
the first class is a 7pm on mondays then the next class is on the same night at 8 pm
but he also does day classes on the monday
held at the vampires football club coppetts road
his been doing it for years and years one of the top trainers around.
his contact detail and stuff 
*** London Canine Training Establishment ***


----------



## Mourne (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

no probs your welcome
these people who say you can let curtain dogs off is rubbish yeah might take bit more hard work and training but you can
ive seen him sort aggressive dogs out within 10 mins his really good


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

carol said:


> he does his in a course the first is £60 then goes down to £40 for the next course
> the first class is a 7pm on mondays then the next class is on the same night at 8 pm
> but he also does day classes on the monday
> held at the vampires football club coppetts road
> ...


is it like a 6 week corse carol?


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Beagles are one of the more difficult breeds to teach recalls to, they are intelligent, but just when you think you've cracked it, they remember they are a beagle. Until you are sure you've got a reliable recall, keep the pup on a long line, so you still have control.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

hi We have friends who have a lemon and white beagle she is beautofull very friendly and great with people and kids and other dogs , BUT and there are buts and this doesnt apply to all Beagles , she is nearly 2yrs still messes in the house , is stubourn isnt easily trained ,and they tried the off lead thing and she went missing for 3 hours , she legged it out of the park and a neighbour found her at the bottom of thier road and took her back . I love the bread and would have one tomorrow but they arnt always the easiest dogs , A long extendable lead in parks could be used but this does restrict them to the lenght of the lead . They can be trained to recall it just takes longer and more patients you need to start as you mean to go on and train from the word go . Really nice dogs but i would always be worried that there might be one time she wont come back cos she has picked up a sent more interesting than coming bak to you . Have you a breader in mind ?? i live in birmingham and the lady who breads the beagle that was in the finals at crufts is only 30 mins from me by the NEC her dogs go for about £800 this is about average for a good beagle , you,l always find cheaper ones though but you must make sure they have been bred from sound stock for temperament . Cheapest ive ever seen them was £450 but they didnt seem to have such nice faces . keep us posted as to how you get on .


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiya.......i breed, show and judge beagles.....they are fab little dogs and very adaptable if you put the effort in to train them as all the previous posters have said........yes they are scent hounds and stubborn but CAN be trained to be 99.99% reliable..........i dont think any dog is 100% ...should you want any specific help beagle related you can always contact me off site or p'm me
good luck
Pauline


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Just re-reading your original post, I would suggest you do leave him for short times even during the first few months so he learns to cope on his own, if you don't you may find he has seperation related problems when you eventually do leave him.


----------



## Mourne (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice.

I don't have a particular breeder in mind; I don't mind travelling to find a breeder who has tri colour bitches (i think i finally made up my mind about the colour, but I am sure my heart will melt for the first sweet little thing I see) available when we are readyto buy.

If it was left up to me I would go out and scour the country for a pup this weekend, but my partner is away for 10 days from tomorrow and then for another week in early april and I am sure I will need help 

I will keep you updated and post a pic when we find the right pup


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are such sweetties when they are pups, your be hard to choose 1
thay are love as grown ups as well, but everyone loves pups.

good luck in your search.


----------



## Nicola_2004beaglerott (Sep 22, 2008)

Seriously I have a male beagle, think hard before buying one.. These are not normal dogs, not as easy to train as other dogs.. This breed is clever, outwitting, stubborn and most of all mischevious!! My beagle is 1 year and 8 months, an absolute nightmare.. He steals food, rags everything, jumps up on the chair.. If i tell him off he growls, digs holes in the garden, doesn't come back when i call him while off the lead, while on the lead drags me, if he sees another dog - he has already bolted off to go and 'pounce' on it to play, tries jumping on anything that moves.. I'm having real difficulty with him - he is well trained i.e sit, lie down, leave it' say any of these to him while he's on a walk and he wont even bat an eye lash to any of your commands.. They need serious hard work putting into them, time and effort, putting straight into place as from day 1..
Please may i just suggest you read every article you can find, any training tips possible - but for beagles only, normal commands do not work, and only frustrate and complicate matters, making your dog worse.
Good luck, i hope you enjoy your beagle.. Just be warned! lol xx


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Isn't it great to have someone asking for advice well before they go for a pup!
And what great advice people have been posting.

Well done everyone

Sgurr


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

HI
I think that amount of exercise will be just fine. You have be careful that you don't exercise them to much when they are young.I have a beagle who is an ex hunt beagle and she is fine of the lead. It took some training but she is brill at recall. If an ex hunt beagle can be good at a recall then I am sure any dog can after all she was trained to follow her nose It is always worth doing the research before you definitely decide contact a few breeders have a chat and go and visit some they should be happy to oblige. One word of caution is that they always seem to have beagles at puppy farms so please make sure you don't go anywhere near a puppy from one of those places.


----------



## Nicola_2004beaglerott (Sep 22, 2008)

Seriously, how the hell do you train them? Mine is a nightmare!!!! Drags me.. even the 'gentle leader' doesn't work.. Chokes make him pull more, and if under his chin - chokes himself with his front legs off the floor.. He doesn't care if he gets squirted with water, and is more stubborn that a mule!! As for recall.. Haaa! He doesn't even know his own name as soon as he gets off the lead.. I could hang a slab of fresh steak infront of him and he'd still rather run off. Any other dogs, he drags me over to, I have a female rottweiler, i brought her as a companion for him - and to put him in his place abit from 'ruling the roost' but he doesn't even pay attention or follow her whilst out on a walk. Any suggestions?? Or am i stuck with a 'dud' one? lol!


----------



## Magdalena (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,
I've got two lovely 1 year old beagles, bitches. I love them to bits but they are a nightmare! I think one beagle is trouble, two is insanity! 
At firs the training was going okish, especially Lola was quite obedient but last few months all the training has gone out of the window. It's like the previous post - once off the lead they just do what they want. It doesn't help that it's two of them. The situation really gets me down. I really tried to work on them but it feels that I wasted my time. I'm so fond of them but at the moment every single walk is very stressful experience - I need to get other people to get them back on the lead etc. It is a shame because they are such lovable creatures, very affectionate ( at least they are perfect in that department
I would love to come a cross a trainer who could help, I know the dogs are already 12months but I hope it's not too late? Any recommendations welcome.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Nicola, they are the best little characters but stubborn little things is an understatement!!!! I would say go back to basics. Start carrying treats or a toy around the house and do his recall in the house garden, when he is least expecting it. You have to make it worth his while at first with a treat or a game and being a beagle it will probably take twice as long but it will be worth it. As far as the lead is concerned it is consistency start as you mean to go on! If he pulls you out the gate go back and do it again until you go through the gate first, things like that and when you are through the gate don't let him pull if he does turn really quickly walk the other way with a bright voice and say heal or the word you use. Lots of treats again may help here. Food is usually the way to a beagles heart!!! But most of all its patience It may take some time but worth it in the end!!! Good luck:biggrin:


----------



## 2 beagles (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi we have 2 and they are great but naughty ! we would never let ours off lead unless fenced in,You will quickly learn to put food out of reach,,,good luck


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Before anyone else replies to this thread it's 5 years old lol, the op's probably made their decision by now


----------



## Mel101 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi 
We have a beagle named Bella, she is 11 months old and extremely hardwork however she is very rewarding, she is very good off the lead but only in very quiet areas for instance we take her down to some fields where there are no other animals, we always make sure we have her favourite treats and she does recall well with them.
My advice would be to train straight away as they are very intelligent dogs but can be stuborn, Bella is still in training but getting there, her worst times are on the lead when she sees another dog, she will pull and howl to get to them and for a small dog she is extremely strong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

This thread was from 2008


----------



## Mel101 (Mar 29, 2015)

I know I realised that after I posted! Lol :blushing:: I'm very new to all this and it's taking me forever to work stuff out I'm not a conputer person lol


----------



## TomD (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the correct subforum but I am at somewhat of a loss with my beagles. I have two, one 3yrs and 1 just coming up to a yr. They have, for some reason, both gone off their food at the same time and I cant think of a reason why. I have changed the food and they still dont seem interested. We rarely, if ever, feed them leftovers but they will eat treats normally. It just seems a bit weird that they both went off their food at the same time. 

Does anyone here have any experience with this? Any help or advice would be really welcome. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mel101 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm not sure I can help with that as you probably know beagles are well known for their greed with food lol have you tried contacting the vet just for advise? What food are they on? Would it be worth ringing the food suppliers and asking if they have made any changes to the food? Other than that I don't know. 
Hope you get it sorted


----------

